# Has anyone done the Copper Canyon train in Chihuahua/Sinaloa, MX



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2009)

I noticed recently that II had inventory at a hotel near the top of the divide on the Copper Canyon railway.  The Copper Canyon is one place that I had mental note of as a place that would be nice to visit if the opportunity ever presented itself. I think I first learned of the Copper Canyon on one of those "World's Greatest Rail Journeys" travel article, and it seems to be a wonderful place to vist. So I perked up a bit when I saw that I might be able to do an exchange into the area on a nightly basis (i.e., I wouldn't have to book a full week).

Have any TUGgers ever done the Copper Canyon ride?  If so, what were your reactions and thoughts about this area?


----------



## nanc65093 (Sep 30, 2009)

Steve,
My parents did this when they were in their early 80s about 3 or 4 years ago.  They went on an elder hostel and enjoyed it a lot.  I think it might be a little tame for you though when I look at your adventures in Hawaii!  
Nancy


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 30, 2009)

nanc65093 said:


> Steve,
> My parents did this when they were in their early 80s about 3 or 4 years ago.  They went on an elder hostel and enjoyed it a lot.  I think it might be a little tame for you though when I look at your adventures in Hawaii!
> Nancy



Did they just do the train, or did they do any excursions or trips into the canyon?


----------



## JoAnn (Sep 30, 2009)

DH & I went with Grand Circle Travel (www.gct.com) on their Northern Mexico and Copper Canyon tour in early May 2003.  We left from Tucson, to San Carlos, then to El Fuente, where we stayed in a charming hotel.  From there we took the train to Divisadaro (?).  We were on the 1st class train, so we had A/C.  The ride was great, although hot and dry.  We did stay at the hotel on the edge.  Food was ok, but the view was awesome.  We were taken around the area...a little.  We met people who went there every year, on their own.  Some of our group climbed part way up the mountain to see how the Tarahumara Indians lived in the caves.  We also took the bus to Creel where there is a children's hospital.  (www.giveaminute.com) At this website the railroad has some information on the Copper Canyon.  It will tell you more than I can.   

Since we were with a tour group, I don't know what other excursions you could make.  We did get to see the Indians play some of their games for us, and got to watch some dances, and visit a school.  

The train we took was quite comfortable and on our trip to Divisidaro we had engine problems and had to stop.  We probably  had to wait an hour or two for the 'tourist/second' class train to come up behind us.  Our guide explained that we would get the engine from that train and the tourist train would have to wait until the next day to get another engine to take them on.  And they had no A/C.  So be sure you take the 1st class train!!!!


----------



## Parkplace (Oct 1, 2009)

We took the train from El Fuerte to Crell and back.

It was well worth the trip.  It cost us $99 each way.  We would recommend the trip and even do it again.

We arrived safely in Crell from a beautiful, comfortable, and scenic train ride up.  We found comfortable and very reasonable accommodations for 2 nights and toured around.  Divisidero had stunning views from the hotel (this hotel was not reasonably priced though) mentioned by a previous poster and we bought lovely intricately woven baskets from the Tuharamara Indians.  Took a local bus from one town to another.  It was February and there was small amounts of snow in some spots.  So take warm clothing if you go during the winter months.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 1, 2009)

Parkplace said:


> We found comfortable and very reasonable accommodations for 2 nights and toured around.  Divisidero had stunning views from the hotel (this hotel was not reasonably priced though) mentioned by a previous poster ...



I started this thread because I noted recently that one of the hotels near the top of the canyon is in the II directory and is available for exchange on a nightly basis using my DRI points.


----------



## Parkplace (Oct 1, 2009)

If the hotel you found describes stunning views of the canyon it would likely be the expensive one.  The hotel in Divisidero was built right on the edge of a cliff.

Regardless, we thought it was worth the train trip.  Interesting country.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 1, 2009)

Parkplace said:


> If the hotel you found describes stunning views of the canyon it would likely be the expensive one.  The hotel in Divisidero was built right on the edge of a cliff.
> 
> Regardless, we thought it was worth the train trip.  Interesting country.



It is the Hotel Mansión Tarahumara. The link takes you to the page in the II directory for the resort.


----------



## Reno27 (Oct 4, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It is the Hotel Mansión Tarahumara. The link takes you to the page in the II directory for the resort.



woww....
it is very nice place to stay...
how much it is cost?


----------

